# different types of spray systems



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I am familiar with Airless pumps and your basic Graco HVLP, but i would appreciate some feedback AAA, and the more top shelf HVLP ( cup over gun type systems), what coatings ( in detail) are generally sprayed with AAA and HVPL on what surfaces?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I have seen AAA in Residential, Commercial Industrial, Marine, Aviation, Automotive, Heavy Equipment & Agriculture. Coating & Spray Systems everything under the Sun depending on Industry.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

canopainting said:


> I am familiar with Airless pumps and your basic Graco HVLP, but i would appreciate some feedback AAA, and the more top shelf HVLP ( cup over gun type systems), what coatings ( in detail) are generally sprayed with AAA and HVPL on what surfaces?


I would say in a nut shell, less viscous solvent borne materials are sprayed through convention spray equipment, while waterbornes are generally sprayed through an airless. However, you can mix and match where appropriate. 

As far as surfaces, the capacity of both spray systems are unlimited, with the exception of commercial railings where a conventional spray system would be better in my opinion. With that said, it would be ridiculous to spray a stucco wall with anything other than an airless.

As far as AAA's are concerned, it's my opinion that they're a hybrid not specifically suited for "best" performance for either production spraying, or delicate and controlled spraying.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

So a cabinet guy would use AAA if he did cabinets every day? and a conventional for fine furniture?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

canopainting said:


> So a cabinet guy would use AAA if he did cabinets every day? and a conventional for fine furniture?


I suppose a AAA would be much quicker than a conventional set up. But unless there are a lot of cabinets, the AAA seems like a lot of equipment to clean compared to a conventional. 

It basically comes down to preference. And the more you work with one particular system the more efficient you become with it. I'm sure there are painters who would never use either in favor of a brush.


----------



## harmonpa (Dec 20, 2015)

AAA is able to provide a finish similar to HVLP but is suited for higher production needs and larger targets typically (they usually have a fan pattern of 6 - 12 inches). They will require a lot of solvent to flush out. They can tolerate a greater range of coatings up to a medium viscosity well. Typically AAA spray guns are used in wood finishing shops on cabinets and panels. HVLP or LVMP would be used on a daily basis for smaller projects like refinishing furniture or even painting cabinets on a lighter volume. The gravity fed type of gun is good for lighter body material because it has to be able to flow from the spray gun well without excessive thinning. If you want more info on conventional vs hvlp here is a good overview http://www.pittsburghsprayequip.com/2016/01/11/the-difference-between-hvlp-lvmp-and-conventional-spray-gun-air-caps/


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

AAA produces less overspray than HVLP and you get a higher production rate. Finish is close to HVLP. That's why I bought mine for cabinetry. I wouldn't use it if I had to spray a quart though. HVLP is better suited for that. 
So ya, each has its own purpose.


----------

